# Where to buy parts?



## OTB Dub (Apr 25, 2003)

Where is the best place to buy restoration parts? i.e. Weather Stripping, The bar above the windshield, and even carpet kits. Thanks guys.
Mike


----------



## OTB Dub (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy parts? (OTB Dub)*

TTT


----------



## OTB Dub (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy parts? (OTB Dub)*

Anyone...Anyone...


----------



## 36hp (Nov 21, 2001)

What kind of vehicle you need parts for will help with an answer.


----------



## OTB Dub (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (36hp)*

Mk3 Jetta


----------

